# A andar se aprende andando.



## maracujanicaragua

hola,
estoy buscando un equivalente en alemán para esta colocación:
*a andar se aprende andando*
Se trata de algo que se diría cuando es mejor hacer la cosa para saber cómo va, que explicarla mucho tiempo.


----------



## Quelle

Quizás el anglicismo: Learning by doing (Lernen durch Handeln; aprender haciéndolo)


----------



## maracujanicaragua

'*Learning by doing*' me suena demasiado inglés, pero gracias igualmente. Quizá haya algo como *Der Appetit kommt beim Essen*, pero que se refiera menos a las ganas con las que alguien haga algo, sino a la creciente práctica? En alemán, digo.


----------



## Conchita57

¿Qué te parece:

_Übung macht den Meister_?


----------



## legal lost

Tengo la misma opinión que Conchita57, yo siempre he escuchado:
_Übung macht den Meister _
_Un saludo_


----------



## Quelle

legal lost said:


> Tengo la misma opinión que Conchita57, yo siempre he escuchado:
> _Übung macht den Meister _
> _Un saludo_


 
Me parece que no es exactamente lo mismo. "Übung macht den Meister." significa que la práctica hace el maestro mientras "a andar se aprende andando" dice que se aprende practicando al contrario a las teorías.


----------



## Verräter

Pero el fondo es el mismo. "A andar se aprende andando" y "Übung macht den Meister" buscan transmitir que la práctica es lo que hace que uno aprenda. Yo creo que es un equivalente bastante apropiado.

Os dejo en el link superior las traducciones de LEO.


----------



## raokshna

Hay un refrán que creo tiene el significado que buscas:
*Probieren geht über Studieren*: praktische Erfahrungen sind besser als rein theoretische Erkenntnisse; man sollte einfach beginnen, ohne lange Vorüberlegungen anzustellen:
(c) Dudenverlag, Sat_Wolf, Bayern 
Ojalá te sirva


----------

